# My new 1952 Delta DP-220



## ksierens (Jun 21, 2013)

I recently picked up a Delta DP-220, well actually I placed an add on Craigslist to find an X-Y table for my existing Craftsman Drill Press. I guy contacted me with an Atlas W-68, just what I was looking for. I asked him what else he had for sale, and he sent me some pictures, one of which was a DP-220 drill press. I also noticed in the pictures that there were 2 spindles for it hanging on the wall behind it. When I went to look at it, I also noticed that there was a second table was was not visible in the pictures, and I found a third spindle, so I bought the drill press and the X-Y table!

Now I already had a newer Craftsman 15" drill press that was my father
in-laws, but they just don't compare to the old steel.

Here are a few shots of it after I cleaned and polished it up, and got it down in my shop.


----------



## ecdez (Jun 21, 2013)

Your shop is cleaner than my living room.

Nice looking machine by the way.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 21, 2013)

Depending on what you paid for it, you might just qualify for the "special" award...   What does everyones else think?


----------



## ksierens (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree with you Shawn, it is very quiet and operates smoothly, that's why I am going to sell my 15" Craftsman floor model, and the 15" Craftsman King Seeley bench top I picked up with plans to restore.  Your post on the table balancer is nice, but I am going to make a slow speed adapter that will be mounted on top of the column.  I plan on building a table lifter like pictured below. Already have it drawn up, should not cost much to build.

Ray, I ended up paying $450 for everything, and could not talk the guy down.  Originally he said he would take $125 for the X-Y table, which I was obviously happy about, and with each spindle going to about $50, I look at it as getting the drill press for $175, plus some other stuff got thrown in.  Oh, and when I picked up the King Seeley, the guy threw in the mortise attachment shown in the picture which did not fit the King Seeley, but is defiantly for the Delta.

Also, Shawn, I might suck, but I still have that nice big table =)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2013)

Yup, YOU SUCK! But in a very good way, what a cool piece of machinery in great condition, I like it.


----------



## ksierens (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok, since I suck so much, here are my other machines .... =)

Benchmaster Vertical mill w/rotary table







Craftsman 101.21200 (Atlas 6x18)







Unimat DB-200


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2013)

You sir SUCK! All very nice old machines , and well cared for. The bench master mill is just to cute! I wanna give it a hug, LOL. Seriously it looks great, complete with a rotary table in equally as good condition. You have a great collection there, I am envious.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 21, 2013)

Your shop is beautiful, and scaring me at the same time.

What spindles do you have for the DP?  I am looking for recommendations for MT2 drill presses.



Bernie


----------



## Bradman (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice score on the DP-220. I have a number of them and they are great machines. I also have a newer Craftsman 15 inch which has been setup for mortising. I doubt it will ever see another drill bit. Very nice shop. If mine was that clean I might be affraid to use it.


----------



## ksierens (Jun 22, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Your shop is beautiful, and scaring me at the same time.
> 
> What spindles do you have for the DP?  I am looking for recommendations for MT2 drill presses.
> 
> Bernie



Bernie, it has a J33, 1mt, 1/2 bore for mortise bits and 5/16" for shaper bits.  There was also one with a 1/2" male thread for wire wheels.

I think that the old 17" Delta's had a 2mt spindle though.


----------

